# Great day in the marsh



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Ragsdale father and son’s crew in Hopedale from Georgia looking to catch some speckled trout. The last few times they have come fishing the wind was howling so we caught reds and drums few trout. Yesterday things lined up for them with some really nice weather and the filed the table up with speckled trout along with a few drums and reds too. Great trip with great guy’s and a great trip.
CAPT GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING HUNTING ADVENTURES
985-640-0569 www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice Haul,
Man I would hate to clean all of those fish !


----------



## eyc0r (Sep 20, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice Haul,
> Man I would hate to clean all of those fish !


On the other hand, I'd love to... haha... 

I get your point ox


----------

